# Need help picking out crate size



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Is your puppy a standard or mpoo? Sorry got a bit confused. If mpoo you mean he will come to you as a wee pup and then grow to 16inches?

If he is coming to you as a wee pup then you may find you need two crates as he gets bigger if you are using it for crate training. If you want it as a daily pen, then I would go for as big as you can to give him some room

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thegoodearth (May 22, 2013)

Harrymummy said:


> Is your puppy a standard or mpoo? Sorry got a bit confused. If mpoo you mean he will come to you as a wee pup and then grow to 16inches?
> 
> If he is coming to you as a wee pup then you may find you need two crates as he gets bigger if you are using it for crate training. If you want it as a daily pen, then I would go for as big as you can to give him some room
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Good questions. The puppy is a klein poodle - or oversized mpoo. The mother is 16 inch and 23lbs and the father is 15 inches. She will come to me as a pup at about 10 weeks old. I already have a small crate that I plan on using when she's small - but I'm thinking she'll probably outgrow it pretty quick. I'll only be using the crate for at night and rest time. I have an pen that I'll be using to limit her area at first.


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

I looked at the crates on amazon.com and I think the 30x19x21 looks about right for an oversized mini. The picture shows a sheltie, which is similar in size (next size up shows a chow, which is much bigger). That said, I would probably hold off on getting it until you know if you'll need it. I had a collie that did horrible with her crate (pooped the second she went in it, even immediately after going potty outside) but did very well when gated into a safe part of the house.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

Spike fits in a 36 inch crate - he is 24 1/2 at the shoulder.
Fritz is 26 inches and does not really fit in the 36 inch crate, but is comfy in the 42 inch.
For riding in my car, both dogs fit in the 42 inch crate, but not for sleeping - although they do puppy pile in there and sleep while we are driving sometimes. 

Sounds like the 24 inch crate would hold a 15 inch dog, and a 36 would be really really comfy. Buy one with, or make, a divider, so the puppy has only the room he needs to turn around. too much room and he'll annex it - bedroom, kitchen, bathroom....


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

I agree w cailin77. Hold off buying anything for the moment especially if you already have a small crate for the night. This should suffice for the moment. Once your pup has arrived you can better gauge what is needed plus with delivery nowadays so fast you should be okay. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Buy one size bigger than you think you will need. Better same than sorry.


----------



## Pampered Pooch (Jul 12, 2011)

As another option, I really like pet gear - the other door crate.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I can't tell you much about crates, because we gave up on using one long ago. I can say, however, that your pup is going to be a great size -- our sweet mini boy Beau is 16.5"/21 lbs., and we think he's perfect. :smile:


----------



## Boomboomdeboom (Apr 13, 2013)

I agree hold off on buying a crate if you have a puppy size. See what kind of set up works best for you after you have your pup home. The pen is a good idea, I will warn you Karbits are known to leap or climb over xpens and tear thru cloth crates. Both mine can clear a 20" baby gate with ease. *laughing*


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

My fav way to get feel for if crate is right size is to measure out on floor put objects to mark border and have my stuffy or other object being the dog. Some wire crates like the Midwest line have divider panels to make smaller for puppy.


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

For Storm I just used the crate I had for my Great Dane X... He doesn't sleep in it anymore, he never soiled it, either...


----------



## thegoodearth (May 22, 2013)

Thanks to you all for your help! I'm really feeling lucky to have found this board - it's such a great resource  For now I'm going to hold off on buying a crate. We have an ex pen and baby gates, plus a small crate to start with. So I think I'll just see how it goes. I am excited to get a crate though - I plan on sewing a cover (and I love to sew).



Boomboomdeboom said:


> I agree hold off on buying a crate if you have a puppy size. See what kind of set up works best for you after you have your pup home. The pen is a good idea, I will warn you Karbits are known to leap or climb over xpens and tear thru cloth crates. Both mine can clear a 20" baby gate with ease. *laughing*
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks Boom - good info to know. Cloth crates are out then. Fortunately the dog won't be alone too much - but when she is I'll need to figure out what to do. I'm a big believer in not letting a dog roam around the house when I'm not around. They can get into too much trouble - especially when they are young. I saw your dog Ashley - she's beautiful! And Boomer too.


----------



## thegoodearth (May 22, 2013)

LEUllman said:


> I can't tell you much about crates, because we gave up on using one long ago. I can say, however, that your pup is going to be a great size -- our sweet mini boy Beau is 16.5"/21 lbs., and we think he's perfect. :smile:


Glad to hear you like the size - that's specifically what I was looking for since I have kids. I grew up with mini schnauzers and I felt like they were just a tad small for life with kids. I didn't want to get a schnauzer and poodles intrigue me - they have a lot going for them. A spoo is too much for me to handle - I've never had large dogs and I plan for this dog to travel with us so room in the car was definitely a factor. There just seems like a lot of pluses for this size.

I see you live in my hometown - Thousand Oaks. Go T.O.!!


----------

